# Alabama Fun Show 7/25/09



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

ALABAMA BULLDOGGER ASSOCIATION SHOW JULY 25,2009

Location: Sharon Johnston Park
783 Coleman Road
New Market, AL 35761

Events: American Pit Bull Terrier Conformation, Puppy Treadmill Race, Adult Treadmill Race, and Hang Time

In addition to regular conformation classes, we will have the following fun classes: Judge's Choice, Best Shaped, Junior Handler (0-6 years old and 7 years old and over), Best Red Nose Dog, Best Brindle Dog, Best Blue Dog, and Best Bully Dog.

*PLEASE BRING AN ITEM TO DONATE TO THE AUCTION. ITEMS DO NOT HAVE TO BE DOG RELATED.*

Registration will be from 7:00 - 9:00 A.M. and show will start at 10:00 A.M.

Fun classes and working event entry fees are $6.00

Conformation class entry fees are $10.00

All members receive a discount on registration fees. Membership dues are $15.00 per household each year.

A full concession stand will be available.

Contacts: Brandie (256) 426-9297 or Brynn (256) 682-9965

Alabama Bulldogger Association - Home

Email : [email protected]

NO Drugs or Alcohol - NO FACING OFF OF DOGS - NO DISCUSSION OF ILLEGAL ACTS 
Each dog must be in good health - Each dog must have their own crate - One dog per crate- Dogs should only be out of their crate when showing or to potty
All dogs must be on 4 ft lead - All dogs must have buckle collar - Dogs must not be tied out in any way
No females in heat - No Human aggressive dogs - No dog aggressive Humans

BRING YOUR OWN SHADE, CHAIRS, WATER AND WATER BOWLS FOR YOUR DOGS


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i hope you got a better rope this time hehe


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

nate behave. Brandie give me a call if you need the rope and spring covered this time and tell everyone not to worry they dont have to compete against Tai this time she is bred lmao. I will be there to do the senimar that morning just like I promised. If you need anything for the show give me a call you know Im there to help you.


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, we will have a different rope. We have to buy another thanks to Tai. LOL J/K.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

We picked up the wheel cart sunday from the GA club so the WP demo is good to go .
I will being bring my sled and a few other thing we use to train . So if any wants to learn how to get there dog ready to pull i will show how we get ready . 
Also i will can do a QA while where doing the demo or after the show .Thats up to you i dont know how much time we have .


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

bumppppppppppppppp


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

brandie you gone ride the cart while bango works lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

see ya tomorrow


----------

